# Cichy dzwięk pod AC97

## canis_lupus

Mam sobie płyte główna asusa z zintegrowana karta muzyczna Realtec ALC 892.

W jajko sterownik mam wkompilowany. Dzwięk ogólnie  jest, ale tak ze 6dB cichszy niz pod windowsem. Ogólnie bardzo cichy. W alsamixer wszystkie suwaki mam na full. Czego to może byc wina? A! Co ciekawe, alsaconf mi nie wykrywa żadnej karty, ale dzwięk jest.

----------

## Bastian82

Może jedziesz na OSS ?

Sprawdź

```
ossmix
```

----------

## sza_ry

Jakiś niewidoczny suwak? settings > configure channels.

Może masz ustawione dźwięk przestrzenny a tylko dwa głośniki.

----------

## canis_lupus

Na oss nie jade na bank, nie mam nawet w jaju.

sza_ry: Gdzie tych ustawień szukać? Jeśli masz na myśli kmix to nie, mam wszystko widoczne. To samo w alsamixer.

----------

